# Rear Diffuser.....



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I believe its a full bottom lip that goes over the stock bumper without removing the middle insert. Just make sure you dont order any aftermarket kits if you have a current RS package because none will fit. stock lt bumpers only.


----------



## CanaryGT (Aug 12, 2013)

I do know that it doesnt require the removal of the bumper, however in the picture it looks like it comes down. Im interested to see it on a cruze that doesnt have that foreign rear bumper.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ im sure you could find some pics if you search up some old threads....i know for sure we have some somewhere. it might just go on top of the insert but try and get another opinion im not 100% sure.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Check the country it's for. There is more than just a RS and non RS bumper OCONUS. Korea for example has a sportier non RS bumper and euro has another as well. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

That diffuser is for a non RS model and it seems to have the exhaust integrated ..which looks poserish imo...go with the regular k-speed online and get your exhaust done. Its gonna sound gay with tips/no sound.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> That diffuser is for a non RS model and it seems to have the exhaust integrated ..which looks poserish imo...go with the regular k-speed online and get your exhaust done. Its gonna sound gay with tips/no sound.


 gonna sound like nothing with tips and no exhaust. On overseas models and RS the real tip is hidden more. My thought would be cut the fake exhaust tips and put real ones like the other cars where the tips are integrated into the bumper. 13 Escalade and the speed 6 are 2 I can think of as examples of that. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

man look at how wide that thing is compared to the stock cutout lines in that first picture idk about that


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ehousel said:


> man look at how wide that thing is compared to the stock cutout lines in that first picture idk about that


As I was saying before, those are not USDM bumpers and that's a EDM front on that 1st cruze. Pics are blocked from copy pasta but if you go down to before and after on the white car the bumper has a spot for a screw in tow hook.


----------

